# Whipping cream?



## Malomar9 (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought a very expensive pint of whipping cream at a fancy grocery store and it's so thick that I don't want to eat it. 

Maybe I could use it in a soap or skin cream.....any ideas. And recipes?!

I was thinking maybe I could freeze it and use it on place of goats milk???

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jan 1, 2014)

I love the way milks make the soaps creamy lather, but cow's milk give soaps a sour milk scent.  I'd probably stick to goat's, soy or anything other than cow's milk.  You can try it, but maybe soap cool.


----------



## lsg (Jan 1, 2014)

I use cow's cream and milk and have never noticed a sour smell.  Make sure to freeze your cream in ice cube trays and add the lye a little at a time, stirring constantly.  I usually use an ice bath for dissolving lye in milk or cream also.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2014)

I have only picked up a sour scent when trying to get butter to work in soap. It was a complete no go and tried several different butters. I use buttermilk and yogurt in soap with no sour. I only use milk if rebatching to wet the grated soap and it is fine with no sour smell. 
Really sounds like your cream would have made wonderful whipped cream or you could make butter from it


----------



## Malomar9 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well....and now I am thinking its a bad idea because I don't know how to calculate for the extra fat in the cream. 

The calculator I use has "butterfat, cow" but nothing for heavy cream. 

I guess I could just adjust the recipe to make a harder bar, knowing that the extra fat will soften it somewhat. But that sounds a bit risky to me!


----------



## lsg (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't worry about calculating the fat from the cream, I just go with 5% superfat that Soapcalc is set at. My soap have always turned out fine using this method. You can also use half distilled water and half cream. Dissolve the lye in water and add the cream at thin trace.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2014)

I’m a little confused by your statement that you don’t want to eat the whipping cream because it’s too thick. I don’t think I’ve ever heard of eating it by itself. It’s thinned by adding it to something else, used as an ingredient in cooking or whipped with sugar and vanilla to make whipped cream. Have you tried thinning it a little by adding some milk? I’m not sure of the ratio but you could find the info on cooking/baking sites.

  You can use heavy whipping cream in soap. I've noticed an unpleasant scent when I use a large percentage of heavy whipping cream for the liquid in soap. I was told I was smelling butyric acid. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butyric_acid The person who told me about it mentioned generally people who think jasmine and honeysuckle stink are the ones who can smell butyric acid. (I do think those two scents smell bad.) Some people are able to smell butyric acid and some people aren't able to smell it. Fortunately, I found I can’t smell the butyric acid if I used whipping cream at 25% to 33% of the liquid content. I add the cream like lsg already mentioned in her post.

I also learned not to use citrus type scents. This is because for some reason citrus made the soap smell even worse and I normally love citrus scents. However, this is just me. Other people may not think a combination of citrus and cream smells bad.


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there such a thing as 'too thick' cream?  :Kitten Love: That sounds GREAT.


----------



## Malomar9 (Jan 1, 2014)

The cream was from a local dairy and was pasteurized but not homogenized. You have to shake it well before you use it because it starts clumping. When I put some in my coffee, I could see patches of buttery oil floating. I am sure it would have tasted wonderful when whipped, but with all the other treats I have eaten over the holidays, I thought it might be smarter to make soap out of it. 

I watered it down slightly and have just finished pouring the finished batch onto a mold. I was surprised at how orange the lye and cream mix got....goats milk is a paler color. 

I can wait to see what the final color is, once it has had a chance to cure for a few weeks.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 2, 2014)

I too love cream, buttermilk and whole milk in soap.  Hemp milk, coconut milk, goat's milk, almond milk....okay I've tried most and love them all.


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2014)

Malomar9 said:


> I watered it down slightly and have just finished pouring the finished batch onto a mold. I was surprised at how orange the lye and cream mix got....goats milk is a paler color.
> 
> I can wait to see what the final color is, once it has had a chance to cure for a few weeks.


 
Did you freeze the liquid with the cream before adding the lye? It makes a huge difference in the color. I always pop my milk/cream soap in the freezer to stop gelling. Gelling will turn the soap a darker color.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have made coffee and cream soap a few times with heavy whipping cream a full replacement for water-freeze that stuff!  The only problem with this is the lye attacks the fat in the cream and you need to stick blend it all up before you add this mixture to your other oils.  I walked away to let it cool and was surprised by the thick layer of soap that had formed at the top


----------

